# PR Status



## uksparky (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm Dave 40 y/o form the UK, married to Emma with 3 young men in tow (12, 6 and 3). We have just achieved our permanent resident visas, and the passports are at the CHC in London. Obviously the next step is to sell up and land in Canada, however I would like to know how long we have to stay on activation of our PR before we can return the UK and settle any loose ends that remain. I had heard that our PR cards had to be sent to an address in Canada, and that this could take 3 months. What I would really like to do is travel to Canada activate our PR and return to the UK sell my business, house and settle my affairs before moving to Canada permanently, does anyone know anybody that provides a service for receiving your PR cards and forwarding them onto you in the UK? I'm sure this question has probably been asked before, but any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

uksparky said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm Dave 40 y/o form the UK, married to Emma with 3 young men in tow (12, 6 and 3). We have just achieved our permanent resident visas, and the passports are at the CHC in London. Obviously the next step is to sell up and land in Canada, however I would like to know how long we have to stay on activation of our PR before we can return the UK and settle any loose ends that remain. I had heard that our PR cards had to be sent to an address in Canada, and that this could take 3 months. What I would really like to do is travel to Canada activate our PR and return to the UK sell my business, house and settle my affairs before moving to Canada permanently, does anyone know anybody that provides a service for receiving your PR cards and forwarding them onto you in the UK? I'm sure this question has probably been asked before, but any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Firstly a service to receive and forward your PR cards to you is not permitted by Canada.
You are permitted to "land" to activate your PR status then return to the UK to clear things up there. The law requires that as PR's you spend at least 2 years out of 5 in the country to retain your status. The 2 years are cumulative not consecutive. Absence of the cards upon your return does not vacate your status. You will have plenty of documentation and stamps to prove that you are legal. Many immigrants have no facilities to receive their cards and must wait until they return and pick them up at a Service Canada centre.


----------



## uksparky (Jun 26, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Firstly a service to receive and forward your PR cards to you is not permitted by Canada.
> You are permitted to "land" to activate your PR status then return to the UK to clear things up there. The law requires that as PR's you spend at least 2 years out of 5 in the country to retain your status. The 2 years are cumulative not consecutive. Absence of the cards upon your return does not vacate your status. You will have plenty of documentation and stamps to prove that you are legal. Many immigrants have no facilities to receive their cards and must wait until they return and pick them up at a Service Canada centre.


Thanks for that, I was lead to believe that I would have to stay for 3 months before I could return


----------



## heldo (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi Dave,

We asked that very question of a CHC representative at the emigrate show in Feb and she said there is no minimum time you must spend in Canada to validate your visa so you could literally land, validate the visa and head back again. Hope that helps.

Heldo


----------

